# PM 9 felt recoil



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Sorry if this is a stupid question but here goes. I have a PM 9 and was wondering about felt recoil. I use Wal Mart winchester white box 115 gr for pratice. I wanted to know if a heavier weight hollow point like the 147 gr would lessen recoil or would it be the same as the winchester ball. Recoil is not uncontrolable but would like something a little smoother with my carry rounds. Any suggestions or thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Closed as duplicate.


----------

